# other VAG cars



## Teutonic_Tamer (Sep 25, 2007)

Having searched for previous discussions on this, and read some indifferent replies, can you add a new section for "*other VAG cars*"?

I know there is the "other marques" section, but I really don't want to trawl through 185 pages (of Porks, Fezzers, Renos, Fords, etc) when looking for generic but VAG-specific information. If you were to create the "other VAG cars" section, then it would apease the disgruntled users of the now defunt "RSx" section. Maybe change the name of the current "other marques" to something like "non-VAG marques".


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've had my S4 for 3+ years and have asked a few times as in theory it doesn't qualify for "other marques" but no luck.

Other marques seems to have a certain vibe though so it's not too bad.


----------



## Teutonic_Tamer (Sep 25, 2007)

You must be due an upgrade ScoTTy <wink>

Yeah, I agree the other marques has a good vibe. However, I thought a separate other VAG section would be good, firstly it would align the TT forum some kind of "VAG loyalty", but more importantly, being as many of the TT mechanicals are shared with many other cars within the VAG range, it would be much easier to trawl for info which may or may not be related - the DSG issue is a pertinent point in question.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Teutonic_Tamer said:


> You must be due an upgrade ScoTTy <wink>


I keep looking but there's nothing so far that's encouraged me to part with the cash.

It just does what it does so well. With nearly 400bhp and the V8 soundtrack it's quite tough to replace without spending silly money. :?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Teutonic_Tamer said:
> 
> 
> > You must be due an upgrade ScoTTy <wink>
> ...


RS4 Avant Paul?

I'm sure all that extra space will come in handy for something :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

RS4 Avant = silly money.

Â£35k for an A4 is a lot.

Â£50k is crazy....although good value to some it wouldn't be different enough from what I've got to justify the cost to change.

If you're talking B5, then nice but no thanks. :wink:


----------

